# Dogs in front seat of car



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I watch my neighbour every day take her 2 jrt out she lets them sit on her lap while she is driving I think this is quite dangerous does anyone else do this,I always thought dogs had to be in the back of cars


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

You just reminded me of a person I saw today, with a Westie on his lap whilst driving, it was clearly stopping him from seeing what he was doing as he was trying to look over it! I sell car harnesses in my shop that click into the seat belt stopping the dog from climbing all over you! My 2 (for obvious reasons) go in the back boot (its a landrover) and sit up. The seats are high enough but Blush still attempts to climb over into the back seats! IMO its carelessness and the dog should be harnessed in for the saftey of the dog and the driver!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine Has A Full Harness Whilst In The Car And Is Fixed To The Seat Belt. Out Of Choice Id Have A Dog Cage But Havent The Boot Space In My Car. I Dont Like To See Dogs Loose In A Car What Ever. People Dont Think One Hard Brake And Through That Window They Go. Killing Them Selves And Maybe Others ....so Gdangerous. I Feel There Should Be A Law That Dogs Should Be Restarined Whilst Travelling. If There Is One Now They Dont Inforce It.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Bramble sometimes sits on the passenger seat, he likes to look at the traffic, most of the time he's in the back. When he was little he used to try and sit in the drivers footwell!!! Luckily we trained him out of that one.


----------



## kimberleyanddarren (Feb 9, 2010)

i have one of those harnesses for my car, they are worth it because its not just your own safety but that of the animal being put at risk and it isnt worth it.


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine sits on the front seat with her harness on sometimes if the back's full. She has tried to get on my lap and I may have driven like that, a very long time ago, before I knew better.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine have car seat harness but sit on the back seat, firstly because if the air bag went off in a crash it could be harnful, also I checked with my insurance company and the said the back seat was fine, or in crates in the boot, but not the front seat, even with a harness
xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine travels in the front seat, with a harness, and i have deactivated the passenger airbag. More often than not I have Bella and nto other people in the car with me!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

mine doesn't have a harness, but I am looking into getting one. when he was about a year old, twice he climbed onto my lap when i was driving, so i pulled over (when it was safe) and put him back on the passenger seat. He's never done it again, I don't know why he did it then, maybe he just fancied a go at driving  I could NOT have carried on driving with him there, as he made turning the wheel hard, and I was not in full control of the car. 

I don't generally travel far with him in the car, if i do go far he sits on the back seat, if its a short journey and its just him and me he sits up front -but I do want a harness system of some sort. Rachybobs have you got a link to the harness that you sell?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Chazzz sits in the front seat when its just my hubby and he just sits looking out of the window, but its his job if he gets caught with him on his lap so he doesnt do it. If im in the car then he sits with me, or if its a long drive then he sits at the back. He wont stay in the boot so we dont even bother. He is really good in the car.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Definitely a no no imo. Back seat ok, front seat definitely not!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bobby sits in the front passenger seat as its only a 3 door and no back windows and likes to nod off with his head out the window he is harnessed at all times...... when he was smaller before we got the harness he slept in passenger footwell and i was ok with that at the time he cant be crated in the back as the boot isn't big enough and i don't trust people not to crash into us from behind.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

My 2 are in the boot with car harnesses on. I feed the lead part of the harness through the back seats and buckle them in. I also have a grate stopping them from clawing the rear seats (leather) by trying to climb over them. 

The main reason for buckling them in is because they would jump out as soon as the door is open and as I have to park on the road so they would be jumping out in front of cars.

I couldnt imagine trying to drive with them both loose in the car!!


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok gonna be a spoil sport here. I've heard of a couple of things through work (not through dog experience, I haven't had one long) and these are...

Dogs escaping when a boot catch is broken during an accident

And a distressed dog guarding its owner from rescue services after an accident.

I know its not nice to think of what if all the time, but it doesn't take that hard an impact for a boot catch to be broken and released (depending on your car of course...)


----------



## Bratpack (Jan 27, 2010)

Our three are in the boot of ours and have a very solid "wait" when we get them out. I might have a look at using a harness for the what-ifs listed above - I am paranoid about checking the boot is properly shut before we set off, in case it bumps open...


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry bratpack, didn't mean to make you paranoid! I think I worry too much!


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Franklin said:


> Ok gonna be a spoil sport here. I've heard of a couple of things through work (not through dog experience, I haven't had one long) and these are...
> 
> Dogs escaping when a boot catch is broken during an accident
> 
> ...


Thats why my 2 are on harnesses in the boot, cant get out until unbuckled!


----------



## Bratpack (Jan 27, 2010)

Franklin said:


> Sorry bratpack, didn't mean to make you paranoid! I think I worry too much!


No, actually thinking about it both are good points. Good to get new ideas.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Soft Protection Car Harness S-L Pink or Blue (23586) on eBay (end time 03-Mar-10 19:07:37 GMT)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster's either in the back seat or the boot in a harness. I hate seeing loose dogs in cars


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

> Thats why my 2 are on harnesses in the boot, cant get out until unbuckled!


Oh yeah Ratdog, sorry missed your post when I first read through, completely agree. Thats how I'd like my dog to travel, once I have switched from saloon to a hatchback/estate. He just has a harness at the mo.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol, not to worry, I've missed read, or missed things plenty of times!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a van, only 2 seats. Ziggy sits on the passenger seat with a harness, Kite in a crate in the back that's fastened into place. A few times I've set off without clipping Zig up, but she hasn't ever tried to climb onto my lap or get off the seat. Driving with a dog on your lap is stupid, and as someone was recently prosecuted for blowing their nose whilst stationary at a traffic light, must risk being similarly prosecuted.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to always have mine in the passenger seat but recently witnessed a touch accident where the airbags inflated- the people had been stunned, they were literally sitting their half knocked out of their senses looking gaga. The accident itself was nothing but whatever way the airbags struck them they were a bit messed up! 

I hadn't even really considered the airbags before so now I strap mine in the back seat. I'd quite like to get mine disabled but I think it interferes with insurance.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> I used to always have mine in the passenger seat but recently witnessed a touch accident where the airbags inflated- the people had been stunned, they were literally sitting their half knocked out of their senses looking gaga. The accident itself was nothing but whatever way the airbags struck them they were a bit messed up!
> 
> I hadn't even really considered the airbags before so now I strap mine in the back seat. I'd quite like to get mine disabled but I think it interferes with insurance.


it might do with me as well, but i had never thought of it, and now that's the way it's staying.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert is loose in the boot but I hate it.

I wont tie him in there because he will get tangled and the boot area is a big crumple zone of a car, am petrified someone will go into the back of me and he will get stuck/hurt badly being in the boot.

Going to get him a harness for the back seat I think when I pass my test, then I'll have the back seats down and have him in the boot but harnessed as the space is bigger.


----------



## Rufus71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Regarding the air bag, does it matter the size of the dog or is it just generally a bad idea to have them in the front? I have 2 Shih Tzu's, 18 lbs each, and don't have a harness yet, but will be getting 2 of them. The boys are rarely in the vehicle with us, but I am always worried of a deer running out in front of my vehicle. One hard brake and they would be into the dash.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Cassie usually travels in the boot but if Im only going to my mums occasionally as a treat she sits in the front its about a mile journey and she loves it but its a very very rare treat in the back is the safest by far.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Oooh this get's me so mad - the owners show no concern for the safety of their dogs whatsoever. We were once involved in a car accident where the woman who caused it had her JR on the front seat on a cushion and I still remember seeing that poor little thing get thrown through the windscreen and hit the back of our carhmy:. IMO dogs should be secured in the back/boot of a car. We have a large MPV and are now looking to replace the car; one of the first things we look at is the boot space and the cost of a factory fitted dog guard.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if my greyhounds would fit in the front seat, we fold the rear seats flat and they get harnessed in. I was a bit concerned about them being flung forward in a crash and injuring themselves and us in the process and has the added benefit of stopping them getting out before i've got their leads on. 
 I can't believe people drive with dogs on their laps, just crazy and so unnecessary to put everyone including beloved pooch at risk of injury.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know if this has been mentioned (havent read all the posts) but i think its illegal to drive with a dog on your lap.

Just as its a legal requirement for children and passengers to be strapped in, so it should be for dogs; either caged or with a belt.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Nonnie's right, its actually illegal to have your dog in the front of the car at all. Dogs must be secured in the back


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Nonnie's right, its actually illegal to have your dog in the front of the car at all. Dogs must be secured in the back


Too right. Sadly though, some people don't even secure their children in the car so there's no hope if they have pets


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i was just about the say i was positive it was illegal before seeing nonnie`s post. jeez a man got fined for sneezing while stopped at lights with the handbrake down, how could she possibly be getting away with this 

muffin used to sit on my lap at the front (i wasn`t driving) purely cause the harness we had for her she kept getting tangled in and once had to be cut free as she got herself into such a state we were worried she`d brake her leg. someone from the forum suggested a different seatbelt clip i`d never heard of and sent me one they didn`t use which has been a god send as she now sits calmly in the back with my daughter and i don`t have diggy paws going mad on my lap


----------



## lisa.asil (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to disagree but it's not actually illegal in England for a dog to be unrestrained in a car. You may be fined for driving without due care and attention if the police think your erratic driving is down to your dog in your lap but it's not prohibited by law - yet.

That said, my puppy travels in a "dogit" crate which has a slot which the seat belt fits through, securing it to the seat.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mac either sits on my knee in the back or if I'm in the front he sits at my feet. He's happier on the floor I think but not as much room on the floor in the back and hubby's legs take up too much room in the front (he's 6ft 5in). We haven't really decided about when he's older but think we will end up with a harness rather than crate in the car. 

My Mum and Dad's collie loves the car and sits in the back behind the driver looking out the window and has never jumped about - she just sits there quietly and watches the world go by - my Mum has got out the car a few times and went in the house before realising the dog is still there when she doesn't run to greet her! She loves going out in the car. She sometimes sits in the front but again never moves. When they first got her not many people used the harnesses and she's such a good girl that they don't think it's worth starting that with her now.

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i was just about the say i was positive it was illegal before seeing nonnie`s post. jeez a man got fined for sneezing while stopped at lights with the handbrake down, how could she possibly be getting away with this
> 
> muffin used to sit on my lap at the front (i wasn`t driving) purely cause the harness we had for her she kept getting tangled in and once had to be cut free as she got herself into such a state we were worried she`d brake her leg. someone from the forum suggested a different seatbelt clip i`d never heard of and sent me one they didn`t use which has been a god send as she now sits calmly in the back with my daughter and i don`t have diggy paws going mad on my lap


What kind of harness and clip do you use Leah?

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Snoof (Feb 12, 2010)

lisa.asil said:


> Sorry to disagree but it's not actually illegal in England for a dog to be unrestrained in a car. You may be fined for driving without due care and attention if the police think your erratic driving is down to your dog in your lap but it's not prohibited by law - yet.
> 
> That said, my puppy travels in a "dogit" crate which has a slot which the seat belt fits through, securing it to the seat.


You are wrong, take a look at the Highway code no. 57!

I can quote 
"When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitable restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you, or themselves, if you stop quickly. A seat belt harness, pet carrier, dog cage og dog guard are ways of restraining animals in cars."


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

The other thing is they could go under yr feet and interfere with brake. Mine sit one in the front harnessed and the other two in a crate secured in back of 4x4. Its as bad as people on mobiles which I hate they are both distractions


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For those that use crates in the car, never do what I did and travel with them locked.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

We normally have them in the back seat with a dog guard up, and if we have two in the car ones in the boot. We were planning to get a van for the dogs - travelling to shows ect - but then we heard of all the horror stories in the heat last year and decided we'd rather keep the 4x4 or the car. The worst one was five newfies died in the back of a van on the way to a show, due to the heat. The traffic was practically at a stand still and there was no way for them to get off the motorway to get their dying dogs to a vet . I think one of the six dogs survived. Really freaked me out - I love summer, sunshine and heat but i'd rather not have it. I get soo worried about the dogs . Nicole xx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> We normally have them in the back seat with a dog guard up, and if we have two in the car ones in the boot. We were planning to get a van for the dogs - travelling to shows ect - but then we heard of all the horror stories in the heat last year and decided we'd rather keep the 4x4 or the car. The worst one was five newfies died in the back of a van on the way to a show, due to the heat. The traffic was practically at a stand still and there was no way for them to get off the motorway to get their dying dogs to a vet . I think one of the six dogs survived. Really freaked me out - I love summer, sunshine and heat but i'd rather not have it. I get soo worried about the dogs . Nicole xx


That's shocking but I'm sorry if I were transporting that many dogs esp that breed I'd make damn sure my van had ac and fans. Nothing and no one would stop me from getting those dogs off the van and outside, traffic cops or not. Sounds to me like they neglected to check on the animals welfare until too late.:nonod: My little van has fan's and didn't cost the world, it's so useful for moving dogs, esp helping transport rescues, I'd be lost without it now.


----------

